# Huge Lump on her face...please help!



## My Manolo (May 12, 2011)

Hello all, 

I recently adopted a family memeber's 14 year old chihuahua, Zoey and she is just a little gem. I took her to the vet and had a full check-up about 2 months ago and she is just perfect but something has happened in the last couple of days. 

I noticed 2-3 days ago that she had slight swelling under her right eye but when I touched it, it didn't seem to bother her. Overnight it became more swollen...almost to the size of a golfball! Her eye was completly closed because of it. Since then, although the welt appears to still be HUGE, her eye has opened up completely so obviously some of the swelling has gone down. I can see through her fur that it is very red, almost purple like a huge hematoma. It now clearly hurts her when I touch it. Could this be a severe reaction to a bug bite? Can a tumor grow that fast? I don't want to rush her off to the vet to be poked and prodded if this is something that can be healed topically or with some sort of oral antihistamine. She has not had ANY changes in behavior, breathing, or eating. She is totally normal, playful, happy and full of life. 

I read somewhere that it could be an abscessed tooth but I was able to see deep into her mouth and there is no sign of that. 

Any input would be most appreciated. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My guess would be bug bite. But at 14 years old who really knows.
I'd see the vet. Hope it's nothing serious. Best of luck to both of you.
Meanwhile you can put some Polysporin ointment around the eye and 
some polysporin eye drops into the eye.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would guess an abscessed tooth. Very very painful! Get to the vet first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

It could be a bite, but sounds like the tooth to me...this exact thing happened to my border collie. I first thought it was a bite and used Benadryl right away. When that didn't help I got her to my vet for a tooth removal...it was abscessed tooth. Good luck!


----------



## My Manolo (May 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone. But i now know its definately not a tooth! Or a tumor! Praise the chi-god.  

Just after reading my last two posts last night, I got ready for bed and when I went to grab her I noticed that it had opened up a little bit because she had some clotted blood in her fur. I put a little baking soda paste on it and apparently overnight, whatever was in there was drawn out because this morning it completely drained. It had a foul odor and her fur was full of bloody puss so I am almost certain that this was a spider bite. I guess my next concern is...does she need antibiotics? Who knows if the spider was poisionous...although she does have hyper-sensitive skin and I'm thinking that any bug bite _could_ result like this but I'm not sure. 

Again, no changes in breathing, eating, or behavior. Should I just continue to address the wound topically or is the vet still an absolute necessity? Thoughts?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would get to the vet for antibiotics. It's good that the abscess ruptured, but it sounds really infected. It may even need to be irrigated to get it cleaned out completely. Your vet can advise you further. If it is an abscessed tooth, that will need to be taken care of at the same time. If it was a bug bite, it would still need to be seen. So I would advise getting to the vet this morning for further treatment instructions. Keep us posted!


----------



## My Manolo (May 12, 2011)

ok, will do! Thank you. I knew in my gut what I needed to do...sometimes you just need that extra push. Thanks so much. Off we go!


----------

